# Places to live in AD



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, just got confirmation of my visa today, should be moving out to Abu Dhabi around the 18th June to work for an aerospace company.

I'm basically just after peoples opinions on nice places to live in AD. I'm after a 1 bedroom flat for max 85k. From what I've seen on dubizzle the one I'm most interested in are the Al Muneera apartments at Al Raha beach, it's quite close to work and the apartments look really nice with wooden floors and stuff.

Does anyone live in the above or know of any better places to live?

Thanks


----------



## irishman66 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me asking but are you joining AMMROC in AD?


----------



## fraz1776 (Feb 16, 2012)

irishman66 said:


> Hi, I hope you don't mind me asking but are you joining AMMROC in AD?


No its not ammroc its GAL.


----------

